# Jumping & Licking



## 471 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hannah constantly wants to smother us in kisses, and when she's really excited, like when we come home, she jumps on us. Does anyone else have this problem? She can't seem to grasp " no tongue" and "no jump." I either turn my back on her or walk into her with my knee at her chest, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the turning your back is a good start - that really helped us as Merc hates not getting attention. But maybe you also need to teach her how you want her to greet you. I know its impossible to get their attention in that mad "oh my god your home" moment but maybe when she's not so excited you could start by teaching her that when she comes up to you she has to sit before she gets a pat or something along those lines.

If you're treat-training, or even perhaps using a toy, you could try having it in your hand and then as she comes bolting up to you putting your hand low so that she gets the idea that she needs to approach the humans with her head low and her feet on the floor.

I'm sure there are lots of other ideas out there, try a few things till you find one that works.


----------



## Lillasar (Jan 14, 2010)

We have the same problem with our V. He is so excited to see you when you get home and anyone who comes over. 
Similar to what Mercutio suggests, when I get home he outside on the deck and can see me through the glass door. I make him sit before I open the door. If he rises while I open it, I shut it again. I tell him to wait the whole time so he stays in the sit position. 
This seems to have worked a treat. He really wants to see me but knows that I have to approach him as a seated, well behaved dog. Shutting the door each time he rises is a perfect, immediate consequence for the undesired behaviour.
Now I'd just love to cure him jumping on strangers in the park...


----------



## 471 (Feb 22, 2010)

We're making some progress - Hannah is fine when I come home IF she has a toy in her mouth. If she doesn't, I tell her "get your dolly." Then she runs around like crazy with the toy in her mouth, but doesn't jump on me.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I think turning your back really works but I would try and take it a step further. EVERY SINGLE TIME you come back into contact with your dog (come in from work or just come back from another room), completely ignore for at least 5 minutes. This includes no talking, looking or touching the dog. If she is jumping up you may just turn away as you were before. Keep ignoring her for longer than you think you need to until she wanders off and does her own thing (lies down etc). Now she is ready to be called to you (I still wouldn't use your voice, it will get her excited again), just bend down, she should approach you and then you can get your welcome home. If she again jumps up, start the whole thing again. 

As with anything repitition is really key. You'll find the amount of time you need to ignore will drop. When she's got it she should pretty much carry on with what she was doing no matter how or when you greet her. When when you call her to you - that's when she gets to welcome you home, calmly!

Our pup is absolutely fine with this now ..... with me. It's tricky teaching other people to do exactly the same as they always want to stroke him. I try and remind them that in a few months time he will be twice the size and still jumping up if they let him now!

Good luck ... let us know how you get on!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

No matter what is going on in your house, you can always garantee the happiest thing in the house to see you when you get back after a long day at work is going to be the V. I mean every time, with out fail! ;D

Mine just has to find something to put in its mouth and then all **** breaks loose with tail wagging and singing. Anything will do. Most of the time it is just a leaf. However before she gets a pat she must sit. If one of the family comes out then they get the attention first and the V has to wait until last.

Once its had its pat its back to normal. An that means following me everywhere...


----------

